# Psalm 86



## jaybird0827 (Oct 8, 2006)

_A Prayer of David._




> This psalm contains, (1.) David's fervent supplications, that God would hear his prayers, ver. 1, 6-7; mercifully preserve and save him, ver. 2-3, 16; and afford him joy, strength, and honour, ver. 4, 11, 17. (2.) His pleas, wherewith he enforceth his prayers, drawn from the goodness of God, ver. 5, 13, 15; his own relations to, and trust in God, ver. 2, 4, 16; his former experience of God's kindness, ver 17; and from the malice of his enemies, ver. 14. (3.) His ascription of praise to God, as matchless in his nature and work; as the sole object of worship; and as great and infinitely gracious, ver. 8-10, 12-13.
> 
> While I sing, let me remember, that the psalmist hath left me an example, that I should walk in his steps.
> 
> John Brown of Haddington​





Psalm 86:1-7

Tune: Ayrshire


1 O Lord, do thou bow down thine ear,
and hear me graciously;
Because I sore afflicted am,
and am in poverty.

2 Because I'm holy, let my soul
by thee preserved be:
O thou my God, thy servant save,
that puts his trust in thee.

3 Sith unto thee I daily cry,
be merciful to me.
4 Rejoice thy servant's soul; for, Lord,
I lift my soul to thee.

5 For thou art gracious, O Lord,
and ready to forgive;
And rich in mercy, all that call
upon thee to relieve.

6 Hear, Lord, my pray'r; unto the voice
of my request attend:
7 In troublous times I'll call on thee;
for thou wilt answer send.


-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Psalm 86:8-13*




Psalm 86:8-13

Tune: St. Flavian

8 Lord, there is none among the gods
that may with thee compare;
And like the works which thou hast done,
not any work is there.

9 All nations whom thou mad'st shall come
and worship rev'rently
Before thy face; and they, O Lord,
thy name shall glorify.

10 Because thou art exceeding great,
and works by thee are done
Which are to be admir'd; and thou
art God thyself alone.

11 Teach me thy way, and in thy truth,
O Lord, then walk will I;
Unite my heart, that I thy name
may fear continually.

12 O Lord my God, with all my heart
to thee I will give praise;
And I the glory will ascribe
unto thy name always:

13 Because thy mercy toward me
in greatness doth excel;
And thou deliver'd hast my soul
out from the lowest hell.


-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Psalm 86:14-17*




Psalm 86:14-17

Tune: Evan - attached


14 O God, the proud against me rise,
and vi'lent men have met,
That for my soul have sought; and thee
before them have not set.

15 But thou art full of pity, Lord,
a God most gracious,
Long-suffering, and in thy truth
and mercy plenteous.

16 O turn to me thy countenance,
and mercy on me have;
Thy servant strengthen, and the son
of thine own handmaid save.

17 Shew me a sign for good, that they
which do me hate may see,
And be asham'd; because thou, Lord,
didst help and comfort me.


-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



John Boys on Psalm 86.12-13


----------

